# XCarLink Discount



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I have arranged a 10% discount with XCarLink for TTOC members. You will need to buy from them direct via their website at:

http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/

The discount can only be applied against Audi compatible products (the site will not allow the application of a discount against other products.

In order to receive the discount, you will need to use a code at the checkout. I have been asked by XCarLink to keep this confidential to avoid abuse of it. Therefore, before ordering, please PM either myself or any other committee member and we will provide the discount to you by return PM.

If the code is circulated to non-members the offer will be withdrawn by XCarLink and everyone will lose out. Therefore, if you request the code, please do not publish it or pass it on to others.


----------



## BeeBee (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi I am buying something from xcarlink and would appreciate the discount code
Thanks
Pam


----------



## chunt001 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I saw your post and was looking at purchasing one of the xCarlink products and was hoping I could get the discount code from you. I tried PM but because I am a new member I am unable to.

Thanks in advance.

Colin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chunt001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw your post and was looking at purchasing one of the xCarlink products and was hoping I could get the discount code from you. I tried PM but because I am a new member I am unable to.
> 
> ...


Sorry Colin the discount is only for TTOC members .


----------



## BeeBee (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry membership number is 02304, hopefully this is enough to receive the discount code
Thanks
Pam


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## overboosted (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello burns, Could i possibly have the discount code please . Thanks in advance


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

PM sent. 8)


----------

